# Broken Heart



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, welcome.

I'm sorry for your loss, i haven't lost a horse but i have a close friend- that was about 6yrs ago now, after awhile the pain fades, and instead of thinking bout the sad stuff you start to think of all the good times.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the horseforum.

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I haven't lost an equine friend as yet, so I couldn't even begin to understand what you are going through.  
Non Horsey husbands/partners dont tend to understand the bond a person can have with their trusty steed. Dont know why that is?!?! :roll: 
As [email protected] says the pain will start to fade, just try to remember the good times. As the saying goes "Time is a great healer"
I know there are other members on here who have lost their equine friends. I'm sure they will offer advice and comfort to you too.
Have you any other horses?


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry, dear.  Have you thought about buying another horse?


----------



## Chestnut1 (May 18, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your comforting words. yes i do have a pony for my  little girl, but its not quite the same as getting up before everyone else and breathing in that crisp spring air while listening to the gentle clip clop below you. i know time is a great healer but its taking longer than i thought! i'm looking at getting another horse quite soon so that may help. :?


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Awww, Im so sorry for your loss. I had to give up a horse once, simply because it wasnt the right one for me, its still very upsetting but I cant imagine what it must be like to part with one as you have  its great theres a pony in your life now, I know it must not be the same thing as having your own. Its also great your thinking of getting another horse for yourself  I think that may help fade the pain of your previous loss...
I also am confused by how others (non horsey partners/husbands/bfs) and just plain friends dont understand how much we can love our horses and ponies :? surely theyve been attached to something they realy love before :?:


----------



## babilonegirl(fr (Mar 10, 2007)

i know this it's more horible
i view a horse (i don't know this horse ) dead front of my eyes(I pass the details it have it to ***** because it fessait a hÃ©moragie)
it was so horible 
i won't lose this horse 
i thinks that don't lose him but you must be happy for him since it is with the paradise. 
I hope that you understands what I write.
kisss


----------

